# best memory



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Leaving Immingham on the Assurity f everards co..there you go captain...what is it?.. its the weather forecast. Dont need it.. why? If the waves dont come over the bows its calm..if the waves come over the bows its not calm...if the waves hit the bridge its rough,.if the waves engulf the bridgevits everyman for himself


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

oca999 said:


> Leaving Immingham on the Assurity f everards co..there you go captain...what is it?.. its the weather forecast. Dont need it.. why? If the waves dont come over the bows its calm..if the waves come over the bows its not calm...if the waves hit the bridge its rough,.if the waves engulf the bridgevits everyman for himself


That's priceless - thank you.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

oca999 said:


> Leaving Immingham on the Assurity f everards co..there you go captain...what is it?.. its the weather forecast. Dont need it.. why? If the waves dont come over the bows its calm..if the waves come over the bows its not calm...if the waves hit the bridge its rough,.if the waves engulf the bridgevits everyman for himself


What's wrong with that, oca, that's the principle our weather forecasters have worked by for years!(Cloud)

Taff


----------



## Twocky61 (Aug 14, 2014)

Brilliant  Thanks for posting Oca


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Brilliant.

It put me in mind of the story about the iconic paddle steamer RMS Columba battering up the Sound of Mull at full chat in thick fog. A retired American admiral onboard was concerned and asked for permission to visit the bridge where he found a completely relaxed crew and no chart. "Where are we skipper?" He asked.

The "skipper" retrieved a dusty chart from a drawer, placed it on the chart table where a couple of puffs got rid of sufficient dust to see the detail. The "skipper" hovered his finger over the Sound of Mull and placing it at a point said "We're there. Chust there!" 

"And what is that?" Said the admiral pointing to a black dot just ahead of the "skipper's" finger.

"Well. If it is what I think it is, it is fly**** and we are OK. If it's not it's a rock and were buggert!"


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

nav said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> It put me in mind of the story about the iconic paddle steamer RMS Columba battering up the Sound of Mull at full chat in thick fog. A retired American admiral onboard was concerned and asked for permission to visit the bridge where he found a completely relaxed crew and no chart. "Where are we skipper?" He asked.
> 
> ...


Love it!!

Taff


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

Best Memory (ies)
Leaving the 3rd Engineer in Murmansk with a broken leg (he'd slipped on the snow - we picked him up again on the next trip)
Drifting sideways, engineless, toward Das Island
Drifting in a lifeboat (recreational use!) while the (different) 3rd engineer tried to get the engine going
(the very next day...) watching sharks circle the anchored ship!
The St Lawrence Seaway!
Falling in love with Cape Town (so, later, emigrating to Jo'berg ???)
Happy days indeed!


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Going to sleep on Swifnes and waking up in the 18th century. Were on our way into Shanghai up the Whampoa. Sailing junks everywhere, steamboats, lighters being rowed it was all an amazing site. Sad part was no photography.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The best weather forecasting tool is a rock as big as your fist, tie a piece of string to it and hang it outside your door or window, if the rock is wet its raining, if its white with snow it snowing, and if its swinging it windy.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

A group of us standing in starched white uniforms watching the wonder of entering the beautiful harbour at Angre Dos Reis in Brazil.Seeing the crew of a privately owned schooner swimming in the crystal blue water as the dock train,a miniature version of an American locomotive complete with cow catcher puffed along the quay ready to start loading.6.00 am and everyone of us drinking large gin and tonics.That`s the way to start your day.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Loptap said:


> Best Memory (ies)
> 
> The St Lawrence Seaway!
> Happy days indeed!


To do this trip in the fall when the leaves are turning colour is indeed a very pretty sight. That is one I have done on many many occassions but when the first snows have come it too is winter wonderland of post card scenery. Later on its not anything like fun with ice and zero visibility.
It certainly is an experiance to remember.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Bill B. Interested that you were in Shanghai on "Swiftness". I was there in '71, on the BI's "Sirsa". Had a month alongside discharging scrap iron. (Ship later went for scrap herself at HongKong). Be interested to know when you were there and maybe some recollections. Agree with you about waking up in the past. Coal burners with 90 degree bows and belching black smoke. Feeling like an exotic fish in a aquarium every time we set foot ashore, even on the wharf, where our arrival created massive interest every time. And the chauffered trips with a translator up the road in one of the very few vehicles seen there. Did you get that sort of thing?


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

mine first time into Hong Kong early morning junks sampans everywhere ,the smelll of land and small fires on junks, 1955 for a boy from Liverpool, it felt that I had stepped back to the books I had read about it. magical ,still can see it in my minds eye on the Elpenor .


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I have a cruise booked on the Hudson in Sept next year,it’s called the Foliage River Cruise,New York to West Point and return.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Paul
I was there 1975. Cargo of Urea from Antwerp. Trip through the newly opened Suez Canal and got the war bonus. We were in Shanghai about 5 days. Know the goldfish bowl feeling. Totally surrounded by people wherever you went. Having your arms and hair touched to see if the hair was real. The blond wives got VIP attention. I always wanted to have a chance to see what London river was like in the 19th century and this was it. Watching the junks turning up the river was pure magic. They discharged the bags of Urea onto those three wheel trike flat beds. We went ashore one night and there were two huge piles of sacks either side of the road but when we came back the road had gone as all the bags had avalanched. Don't know if anyone got hurt. The labor was mostly women and they certainly worked. A tour was arranged to a commune. The "hospital" was an eye opener. A glass case with one syringe one kidney dish and that was it. Operating table on a dirt floor. The "Factory" was a series of stools on the ground with old men with big hammers. Last day the bosun and I, Mario Moncardo, took a taxi to take some bottle screws to Surenes that came in the day before. We passed a barge roads that must have had sailing junks 10 deep and about a mile long. Incredible sight. We had a bit of a run in with the authorities as when we came in and went to drop the anchor they had to remove a junks mast from the hawse pipe. No one knew we had hit anything. The emporium was a great night out. Plates of prawns for next to nothing and good food. Tsingtao beer. Most of the merchandise was crap but still have my Chairman Mao blue sailors cap. Lots of of colour choice, blue or green. All in all it was a magic week.


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Paul Braxton said:


> Hi Bill B. Interested that you were in Shanghai on "Swiftness". I was there in '71, on the BI's "Sirsa". Had a month alongside discharging scrap iron. (Ship later went for scrap herself at HongKong). Be interested to know when you were there and maybe some recollections. Agree with you about waking up in the past. Coal burners with 90 degree bows and belching black smoke. Feeling like an exotic fish in a aquarium every time we set foot ashore, even on the wharf, where our arrival created massive interest every time. And the chauffered trips with a translator up the road in one of the very few vehicles seen there. Did you get that sort of thing?


was there in1955 elpenor .armed guards all over the ship ,all called on deck to check against discharge book quite scary stuff and I was involve in an incident in the galley which did not turn out very well


----------

